# Question about moderating team?



## blue99 (Mar 30, 2003)

Sice they are alot of spammers, people makin double topics, and saying stupid things, and we have more than 10000 members. I have one question, could you guys have more moderators? Seriously, alot of members make double topics and post. We need to make gbatemp spam-free and stop people making double topics and posts and saying stupid things!!So plz could we have more moderators?


----------



## bajibbles (Mar 30, 2003)

you know, choosing mods isnt that easy. they have to be on regularly, be fair and have a clean track record. Yes i agree, but choosing mods is a careful thing and one bad mod could be worse that 5 good ones.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 30, 2003)

Ben88 got a point. Choosing mods isn't easy and it's not sure if we need even more than we have. Sure, we got some problems right now but I don't think it's calls for more mods. In any case, the admins will decide about it.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Mar 30, 2003)

if you guys need some help i have some good experence with moding message boards, and see my self as an asset to this board. i know self promotion is a bad thing and probly will knock me out of the choices, but it will at least let you guys know i would be willing to put time and effort into making sure dubble and quad posts are trimed down in a timely manner, and will not abuse my privilage(or heavy burden) as a mod. and if you notice anything i am doing that you find unmod like i will steep down no arguement(but i would like a valid reasion) thanks.


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Mar 30, 2003)

No name thats pretty good but i dont think this topc shuld become a  'Pick me!, Pick me! to a b a mod'
topic because the admin HASNT actually asked for nominations or maybe even seen this topic so how it off till the word comes thro from the top i think


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 30, 2003)

And, beside, you also made multiple posts yourself (we all know it's was a accident). No offense but, as Mega Mizzle said, it's isn't about choosing which member should be a new mod. Again, let's leave it to the admins, okay?


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Mar 30, 2003)

sure thing. i just wish all users could delete there own posts. that way this multipost error thing would go away.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 30, 2003)

the double topic problem is just temporary because our server has some problems with the new php, they will disappera soon
don't worry


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Mar 30, 2003)

glad to hear some reasureance. sorry about jumping the gun. its just i desire power. and love but mainly power.


----------



## xero (Mar 30, 2003)

Heh, double posting is so common on most of the boards I visit.  I guess I'm used to seeing 2, 3, 4 topics of exactly the same thing.

As far as mods go, adding them is a pain, and I know from having to choose some for another board.  It's NOT simple, as you gotta weigh every option and check every reference, cause if you mess up, you've got a mod going crazy before you can stop them.  And that's never good.  The staff here is doing what they can...it's not like we can have a 24/7 watch over these boards...


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Mar 30, 2003)

"it's not like we can have a 24/7 watch over these boards... "

its called shifts. work it out with your mods and there life schedules, give them time slots.


----------



## JeX- (Mar 30, 2003)

We dont need more Mods.....We have  enough of 'em as it is....Sure, people spam, creat double topics and posts.....but what board does'nt? -----All boards have there share of problems....no board is perfect. 

Anywayz, this forum is almost monitered 24/7.......some of the mods have time differances, and so when others are not on, some mods may be on, ---because of there locations (and time differances, obvioulsy).

Although, some mods are rarely online, but when they are, they try there best to moniter the board, for as long as there on.............(some mods are just plain crazy.....**points to Thug and Shaunj66** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

(oh, and i've got METROID PRIME!----I dunno why i said that, its not the place or time to say it now.....but i just got it yesturday,,, and it ROcKS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) 

-T J


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 30, 2003)

I think we have plenty of moderators and they all do a good job, this forum doesn't really have major problems with idiotic spammers and 24/7 moderation problems anyway.


----------



## dice (Mar 30, 2003)

I think the mods are doing a great job. No one is perfect.


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 30, 2003)

The users on a board tend to generally be responible and respect a certain deal of netiquette anyway.  Except for those 11 year old poke-freaks....


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 30, 2003)

I guess that settled it. In answer to futureone's question, the moderating team is fine as it is and we don't need any change either. As long as we keep being responsible users as dpm14 said, the problems won't last long at all.


----------



## PhaTdrU (Apr 21, 2003)

i know its of topic but... shaunj66, you got a hilarious sig!!


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 21, 2003)

Any particular reason you revived an almost month old topic just tell shaunj66 you like his sig instead of going to the post where he was showing his sig?


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Apr 23, 2003)

mostly the double post is not intencionaly,

when i had a 56kpps i used to double post cus the connection was f*cking weird, i only click once on the submit botton like i do nowadays and when ie opens the topic again it shows my 2 post exactly the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ap0cAl1pS3 hides in shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

there are enough mods in this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hurray!!!!!! to them cus they do a wonderfull job keeping this forum "clean"


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2003)

The thing is, alot of people think bein mod is 'cool' or 'fun' but it's not.

It's just a job kinda. I would cruise these boards whether a mod or not.
Since I have been a mod, as I cruise I see stuff.
If it needs moddin i do it.


----------



## blue99 (Mar 30, 2003)

Sice they are alot of spammers, people makin double topics, and saying stupid things, and we have more than 10000 members. I have one question, could you guys have more moderators? Seriously, alot of members make double topics and post. We need to make gbatemp spam-free and stop people making double topics and posts and saying stupid things!!So plz could we have more moderators?


----------



## Koekie (Apr 23, 2003)

Lots of members are cruising the forum.
so do I.
and if the admins think there should be another mod. they'll point the person.


----------

